# Code Red Alert



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Yes the alert is real! My Deep Fried Ice Cream Juice has got to dangerously low levels and my Indian Giver Juice is only going to arrive after the Easter Weekend by the look of things! I'm going to have to look in my drawer for something else... Oh horrors!

Reactions: Funny 8


----------



## JW Flynn (1/4/15)

lol, was expecting something horrible, HEHE

have you found something else to vape on yet?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Andre (1/4/15)

At least you have a little bit of Tropical Ice as a fallback

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

If it makes you feel better Rob, I'm on flavorless and seems that my order from VM is also only going to arrive after the weekend.


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

JW Flynn said:


> lol, was expecting something horrible, HEHE
> 
> have you found something else to vape on yet?



I have some Kilo Cereal I can vape...


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

Andre said:


> At least you have a little bit of Tropical Ice as a fallback



Yes that is a huge relief!

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (1/4/15)

johan said:


> If it makes you feel better Rob, I'm on flavorless and seems that my order from VM is also only going to arrive after the weekend.



Oh my word... horror of horrors! I could not do that!


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Oh my word... horror of horrors! I could not do that!



At least I get the most important substance; nicotine .

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## ZoemDoef (1/4/15)

My juice did arrive, but it was all I had and thus, I have been vaping green, unsteeped juice  . At least as the week progresses the juice starts tasting better

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## cfm78910 (1/4/15)

johan said:


> If it makes you feel better Rob, I'm on flavorless and seems that my order from VM is also only going to arrive after the weekend.


Got no idea how you manage on flavorless. Tried it the other day and thought I was going to puke!


----------



## johan (1/4/15)

cfm78910 said:


> Got no idea how you manage on flavorless. Tried it the other day and thought I was going to puke!



If it makes you nauseous its not 100% flavorless

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## cfm78910 (1/4/15)

johan said:


> If it makes you nauseous its not 100% flavorless


I'll rather grab a Nicorette!

Reactions: Funny 2


----------



## Silver (1/4/15)

Hang in there @Rob Fisher 
You have been rationing that last tank of the Indian giver juice so well
Not long to go

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Alex (1/4/15)

johan said:


> If it makes you feel better Rob, I'm on flavorless and seems that my order from VM is also only going to arrive after the weekend.



100% @johan, I've had flavourless in my Blue Reo for 3days straight now. It's awesome.

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Imthiaz Khan (1/4/15)

Hope you get your stock soon @Rob Fisher! It's just awful not having stock of your favorite juices.
I don't think I can ever vape flavorless juice

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## andro (2/4/15)

@Rob Fisher do you really have deep fried ice cream? never heard of it


----------



## Andre (2/4/15)

andro said:


> @Rob Fisher do you really have deep fried ice cream? never heard of it


Yes, he has! And has made everyone else's mouth water for it. 
http://traditionaljuiceco.com/indian-giver/

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Andre said:


> Yes, he has! And has made everyone else's mouth water for it.
> http://traditionaljuiceco.com/indian-giver/



I guess it is import only?

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

andro said:


> @Rob Fisher do you really have deep fried ice cream? never heard of it



Indian Giver by Traditional Juice

Reactions: Like 4 | Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

@Rob Fisher - Could you give an indication on price? and how long it takes to ship?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> I guess it is import only?



Yip I'm afraid so...


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yip I'm afraid so...


Some retailers on here should really take a hint

Reactions: Agree 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

baksteen8168 said:


> @Rob Fisher - Could you give an indication on price? and how long it takes to ship?



Can I just say this whole debacle is in fact @Paulie's fault!  He introduced me to this awesome juice!

$11.95 for 15ml

http://www.thedripclub.com/store/p/432-Traditional-Juice-Co-Indian-Giver-E-Liquid.aspx

Not sure how long it will take to ship... I ship it to my US address and then courier it to myself...

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## baksteen8168 (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Can I just say this whole debacle is in fact @Paulie's fault!  He introduced me to this awesome juice!
> 
> $11.95 for 15ml
> 
> ...



Thanks Mr Fisher


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

@Rob Fisher are you using the Atlantis on the first picture with the bigger glass tank?


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> @Rob Fisher are you using the Atlantis on the first picture with the bigger glass tank?



Yes I am indeed! It's awesome! I got extended tanks for both my Atlantis's!


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Yes I am indeed! It's awesome! I got extended tanks for both my Atlantis's!
> 
> View attachment 24326



Thats awesome! Where did you get yours from? ^^,


----------



## Alex (2/4/15)

So me being the ever curious type, I decided to checkout this deep fried ice-cream for myself, and I have to say it looks like a winner

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> Thats awesome! Where did you get yours from? ^^,



I got mine from Vapour DNA in the US but I did see a local vendor had stock recently... I just can't remeber which one...

http://www.vapordna.com/Atlantis-Extended-7-ml-Replacement-Tank-by-Wotofo-p/wot001.htm

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> I got mine from Vapour DNA in the US but I did see a local vendor had stock recently... I just can't remeber which one...
> 
> http://www.vapordna.com/Atlantis-Extended-7-ml-Replacement-Tank-by-Wotofo-p/wot001.htm



Thank you Rob, your a star.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## Rob Fisher (2/4/15)

Found it! It's @KieranD at Vape Cartel!

http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/products/aspire-atlantis-7ml-tank-extension

Reactions: Like 1 | Thanks 1 | Informative 1


----------



## SamuraiTheVapor (2/4/15)

Rob Fisher said:


> Found it! It's @KieranD at Vape Cartel!
> 
> http://www.vapecartel.co.za/collect...s/products/aspire-atlantis-7ml-tank-extension



I see that Vape Cartel has Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk! I really really would love to try that juice, @KieranD please hit me up when you have stock, pretttty pleeease


----------



## KieranD (2/4/15)

SamuraiTheVapor said:


> I see that Vape Cartel has Suicide Bunny - Mothers Milk! I really really would love to try that juice, @KieranD please hit me up when you have stock, pretttty pleeease



Will do so!

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------

